# A sad day :(



## jerm (Sep 12, 2010)

The Fly Fisherman in Titusville closed down! This sux man. I loved that place. That was the best fly tackle store I have ever been to. Not only for the selection of everything you could possibly need but for the knowledge and warm feeling you get from spending an afternoon in there. Those guys helped start my fly tying and showed me the way. Its a shame to see such a place close. Dont know if its for good but I hope not.


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

What did Wal-Mart start selling fly equipment?

It sucks when local businesses close. I try to support local shops as much as I can, even though it cost me a couple extra bucks. I only go outside local when I can't get exactly what I want.

Where was it located? I lived in titusville for 5 years and never stumbled across it. I probably would of started fly fishing sooner if I had gone in there.


----------



## Hicatch (May 10, 2011)

Wow!!! that's a da^% shame. I know first hand how difficult it is to keep a shop open. Too many people are willing to drive out of their way in order to save a few cents or a buck here and there not taking into consideration that a local shop offers so much more than merchandise.


----------



## seachas (May 9, 2012)

it was bound to happen i go there every weekend,,i'm always the only one there,,from what they said it's been along time comin',, they told me about it 2 months ago,, but it was a nice place


----------



## nightfly (Jul 7, 2011)

Online shopping kills small businesses. I will spend the few extra bucks and support the local shops.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Bummer, been going there for the better part of 12 years. Sad to hear it's gone, the guys in there were a wealth of knowledge.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

I loved that shop. What a shame!


----------



## southernstrain (Sep 27, 2011)

I heard nothing but good things about that shop. I hate that I didn't get the time to run and check it out. The owner sounded like a class act. Best of luck to them in future endeavors!!


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

Shame, bought a rod there once. Titusville is never busy...anywhere. I'm surprised the bait shops stay open.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

I used to tie flies for that shop when Liz and Frank Steele owned it (back in the Stone Age...). Sorry to see them go.


----------



## nbk65bo (Sep 11, 2008)

What a great shop it was. I used to go there about every time I went to Mosquito Lagoon. They always seemed to know my name. I hope they are well. 
chris.


----------



## captd (Feb 8, 2011)

what nightfly said... i have seen this happen in the keys (basspro didn't help)... really sad. i was in titusville once and it was a cool shop... sucks.


----------

